# Had to share



## Steve H (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## tx smoker (Aug 25, 2019)

Steve....I think your Prozac has worn off  It is cute however. My mother was the master of puns and I grew up with a deep appreciation for them. I'll have to call her later with this one.

Thanks for sharing,
Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2019)

Laughed out loud when I read this.
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 27, 2019)

My wife and I cracked up...and felt a little guilty doing so.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 28, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2019)

You don't say?

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

Now that right there is funny, no-matter what anybody says.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Aug 28, 2019)

If this is offending anyone I'll delete it. Did not mean to.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 28, 2019)

_"If this is offending anyone I'll delete it. Did not mean to."
_
It's hilarious Steve!! Certainly I can't speak for everybody but I'm not the least but offended. Keep 'em coming!!

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> If this is offending anyone I'll delete it.


That's as funny as the first one . 
Wait , any short members doing 5 to 10 on here ?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 28, 2019)

Laughed out loud when I read this.
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 29, 2019)

Excellent, made my morning! Thank you, RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2019)

Steve H said:


> If this is offending anyone I'll delete it. Did not mean to.




LOL---I like it !!
And I venture to guess even "Dr. Miguelito Quixote Loveless" would get a chuckle out of it, although they may be small Chuckles.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I like it !!
> And I venture to guess even "Dr. Miguelito Quixote Loveless" would get a chuckle out of it, although they may be small Chuckles.
> 
> Bear



Well put sir!


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 29, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 3, 2019)

You should be sent to the state punitentary for that one.  

JK I enjoyed that.


----------



## Annesse (Oct 28, 2019)

I feel that there's fun somewhere out there but I can't get it. Would it be too stupid to ask for explanations?


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 28, 2019)

Dwarf = little person +
Prison = convict (shortened to "con") +
Scaling down = descending =
Little con descending

Robert


----------



## Annesse (Oct 28, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Dwarf = little person +
> Prison = convict (shortened to "con") +
> Scaling down = descending =
> Little con descending
> ...



Hah! Now I get it, thanks!
Some jokes are too smart for me.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 28, 2019)

Welcome. Glad I could help. What's weird is that I got the pun immediately when I read it but took a few minutes to think about how to explain it. Maybe the jokes are smarter than both of us 

Robert


----------



## Annesse (Oct 28, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Welcome. Glad I could help. What's weird is that I got the pun immediately when I read it but took a few minutes to think about how to explain it. Maybe the jokes are smarter than both of us
> 
> Robert



Explaining is always harder than just understanding alone.


----------

